# Jet Wood lathe



## BTKS

Wow, that is one monster of a dust collector in the background. Looks like a nice lathe too. Definetely one to look at if my current one dies. Thanks for posting. BTKS


----------



## Dusty56

DUDE , THE PRESENT LATHE THAT YOU HAVE PICTURED IS NOT A JET LATHE
MAYBE YOU CAN TAKE A NEW PICTURE OR POST THE ONE FROM THIS SITE
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001GYVANK/ref=asc_df_B001GYVANK835085?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=nextag-tools-tier3-delta-20&linkCode=asn

I'VE HAD A JET VS MINI LATHE FOR YEARS NOW WITH NO COMPLAINTS AT ALL : )
CONGRATULATIONS ON STEPPING UP !


----------



## Carnita

I sure am glad to see you all have good things to say about the jet mini lathe because I just purchased one today. I have not seen it other than the pictures but had my dad and uncle pick it up for me in Santa Fe they said it looked good as new runs like a top. So I am really excited to make a trip to NM to pick it up next weekend. I picked it up cheap so I was kind of worried cause Im still very green when it comes to woodworking and tools. Thanks


----------



## DocK16

I believe the tailstock on this lathe is on backward.


----------



## reggiek

I've had a jet mini lathe for 2 years now…got it with the stand and extension table. I haven't had one problem with it…and the variable speed is great for detailing smaller cuts and for sanding. I have turned many many bowls, spindles, plates and walking sticks….someday I might break down and do a pen set or two.

Also, if you are going to do a lot of bowls, let me recomend the bowl saw…it is great for making use of the waste from bigger bowls…

The only complaint…if there is one, is that the extension table did not butt to the lathe correctly….I had to do a bit of shuffling to get it so that the tailstock would run back smoothly. I recommend that you apply a small amount of wax on the lath's runner periodically as it tends to rust easily…and jam when the oxidation gets into the slot on the tool rest and the tailstock. This also makes it easier to move your tool rest around when needed. I just use a candle and rub it on the lathe when needed and after finishing my project.


----------



## scopemonkey

I have the JET JWL-1220 but not the VS model. I loved it until just recently when everything started to vibrate. I could see a noticeable wobble in my chuck, pen mandrel, or anything else I put on it. Put the dial indicator to it and there was a 12/1000's runout in the headstock spindle. My local service center told me that I was lucky to get the amount of use out of the bearings that I did (it is just over a year old). My model is made in China with cheap China bearings, while some models are made in Taiwan and are of better quality (or so I'm told). It's still in the shop being repaired, waiting for parts. I had some free time this weekend and sure did miss my lathe!


----------



## CodyJames

I love my Jet 1220 lathe, though, I've only had it for 2 weeks, the tailstock bolt and nut has stripped out, I am so sick of these companies, and it seems to be ALL of them, using cheap crappy aluminum bolts that do not have the strength to hold wet SNOT together let alone asking it to hold metal together.

So, I am using a couple of C-clamps to keep the tailstock firmly in place.


----------

